# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  F/A-18C от Павла Гусьева

## Kasatka

Очередная работа Павла Гусьева, уже знакомого нам по его 
Ф-16 http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...16cj/index.htm

На этот раз модель в 32-м масштабе от той же фирмы Академия, представляющая Хорнет Ф/А-18С - участник Operation Iraqi Freedom

Прошу любить и жаловать

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...-18c/index.htm

----------


## Nazar

Хорошая модель, мне понравилась, но при ближайщем рассмотрении заметил несколько , даже не "косячков", скорее недоработок
1)Шов на фоноре от пресформы остался
2)Ниши в 32м ИМХО,должны выглядеть побогаче
3)Слишком чистое брюхо, обычно самое грязное место на самолетах (но это уже придиризм)
А так весьма достойная модель. Поздравляю

----------


## GUS

> Шов на фоноре от пресформы остался


Да,полностью согласен.Ужасно не люблю шлифовать прозрачные детали.[/quote]

----------


## GUS

Нежелание оппонентов обсуждать модель можно воспринимать как коллективное одобрение? Тогда буду готовить следующую модель.

----------


## Kasatka

Павел, давайте лучше свой МиГ-19 выставляйте.. =)

Вот ему косточки обмоем =))

----------


## Vadim Saveliev

Модель - супер!  Мне бы так делать  :( 

Я только хочу спросить.  На фотографии http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...s_fa-18_27.jpg (там где избражён нос самолёта снизу) надпись DO NOT PAINT на белой антенне в моей инструкци должна быть верхним краем к носу, то есть наоборот, хотя на фотографиях - так как у Вас.  Вопрос: при изготовлении модели Вы ориентируетесь на инструкцию или сверяетесь с фотографиями реального прототипа?  Я спрашиваю это потому что сам только начинаю собирать модели и сейчас как раз занимаюсь Hornet'ом - канадксим CF-18A от Hasegawa в 48-м.

Вадим.

----------


## Kasatka

надпись правильно расположенна. 
Если у вас есть Локон № 15, то гляньте страницу 23. Там как раз канадский Хорнет.

Другое дело что порой этой надписи с левой стороны вообще нет, даже у канадских.

Посмотрите например стр. 8 и 9 ДАКОвской книжки - с правой есть, с левой нет.

----------


## Александр II

Мне кстати модель тоже понравилась.

--------------
Александр.

----------


## Сергей Галицкий

Модель очень хорошая, никаких претензимй по качеству сборки и покраски!  :D 
И все же исходя из реалий -покраска слишком чистая для хорнетов, и ниши бы затонировать-погрязнить, как посоветовал Володя, ну и еще несколько мелочей надо было доделать. Но это не все знают...  :Wink:  
Небольшой совет -смените жидкоразведенную темперу то есть гуашь на акварель -результат будет гораздо лучше, и если вы ее заливаете в швы -смотрите. чтобы линии не прерывались, это смотрится не очень хорошо, либо проход надо повторить еще разок...

----------


## GUS

> при изготовлении модели Вы ориентируетесь на инструкцию или сверяетесь с фотографиями реального прототипа


Kasatka как всегда прав, именно здесь я ориентировался на DAKO.
И большое спасибо за отзывы. А МиГ-19 не задержится, там, действительно, есть о чем поговорить, видно Петя уже засветил.

----------


## GUS

> покраска слишком чистая для хорнетов


на мой взгляд, это все вещи субъективные, там чище, там грязнее.



> смените жидкоразведенную темперу то есть гуашь на акварель -результат будет гораздо лучше


Скажу, почему темпера - я наношу ее с розмахом до 4-5мм в обе стороны, после полного высыхания убираю излишки тампонами для ушей, смоченными водкой, а то бывает и спиртом, но все равно эта поверхность остается несколько темнее. Гуашь и акварель такого эффекта не дают. Затем, при осветлении аэрографом от центра к периферии и получается зрелищный эффект. Гараздо проще, чем советуют различные авторы.   


> чтобы линии не прерывались, это смотрится не очень хорошо


Это недосмотр и лень матушка.

----------


## GUS

Сергей, есть еще и МиГ-21Ф-13 - так что будет о чем говорить[/quote]

----------


## PLANER

:D
ДА… КРУТО!

Вспоминая пластиковые модели 80х годов – бипланы из пакета…!!!!!
О качестве вторпласта вообще молчу!

И оценивая деятельность Российских моделистов на сегодняшний день – возникает большая ГОРДОСТЬ за Российскую школу моделизма!!!!!

Мастеру РЕСПЕКТ!!!!
 :D

----------


## Vadim Saveliev

Kasatka, спасибо.  Что такое Локон и ДАКО?   :shock:

----------


## GUS

Look On это серия книжек по авиации издательства Verlinden Publication с цветными фото деталировок самолетов. Их всего около 30.
Все есть в сети.
DACO - шикарные книги издательства DACO Publication также по деталировкам самолетов. Их в сети  3 - F/A-18, F-16, T-38.

----------


## Vadim Saveliev

Спасибо, GUS.  Вот это книжки-и-и...  Обязательно приобрету (Хорнет - мой любимый).

----------


## Nazar

> Скажу, почему темпера - я наношу ее с розмахом до 4-5мм в обе стороны, после полного высыхания убираю излишки тампонами для ушей, смоченными водкой, а то бывает и спиртом, но все равно эта поверхность остается несколько темнее. Гуашь и акварель такого эффекта не дают.


Неправда Ваша, акварель дает тот-же эффект, если удалять ее уже полностью высохшую

----------

Скажу откровенно, акварель я пробовал 2 раза и отказался, может зависит от производителя, но то, что не хочет ложиться на полуматовую поверхность, так это точно.

----------


## Kasatka

а каплю Фейри добавляли? Мыльце дает возможность акварели беспрепятственно растекаться по поверхности.

я акварелью пользуюсь чуть ли не с моего рождения как моделист =) Таких проблем не было

----------


## timsz

Эта... Ничего, что я прям так... Тут...

А как акварелью красить?..

----------


## Nazar

> Эта... Ничего, что я прям так... Тут...
> 
> А как акварелью красить?..


А ей не красят, ей смывку делают.

----------


## GUS

Спасибо за ньюанс. век живи,век учись.

----------


## GUS

> еще несколько мелочей надо было доделать. Но это не все знают...


Поделитесь,Сергей, очень интересно!

----------


## timsz

> А ей не красят, ей смывку делают.


А что значит "смывка"?..  :oops:

----------


## Nazar

Приблизительно
http://gallery.rumodelism.com/faq/f4.shtml#13

----------


## timsz

Спасибо!

----------


## German

Классная машиненция, но меня смутили ВСЕ решетки, правильные решетки у Сереги Bernda.  :)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Классная машиненция, но меня смутили ВСЕ решетки, правильные решетки у Сереги Bernda.  :)


фото, брат, фото...=)))
покажи.

----------


## Kasatka

Сергей просто травленку использовал





http://www.ssg-modellbau.de/f18/html/default.html

----------


## Vadim Saveliev

Vsio.  VFA-105 bolshe ne letaet na modeli "C" - pereseli na "E".  Foto datirovano sentiabriom 2006-go.

----------

